# Find The Leopard



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

This was sent to me. The object is to find the leopard.

Trust me he is in there.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Directly in the middle, just left of the tree trunk.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, he really blends in. Maybe hunters need spotted camo instead of RealTree?

-DallanC


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Took me a minute .. but yeah he is blended in good that's cool!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Found him (without reading comments to help me). That is truly amazing.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Man that took me a minute


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow - that's insane!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I wanted to scroll down to see if the answer was given, but I refrained from such temptation. It did take a minute, I found it. 


That's real camo that works!!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Bax* said:


> Man that took me a minute


Lucky you - it took me an hour


----------



## Wildlifepark (Feb 25, 2018)

Wow, it takes me a couple of minutes to find it. But, I really enjoy it. *(())*


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

I would have been his lunch... took me too long to see it.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I call B.S. There is no leopard. You guys are victims of suggestion.


----------

